# My 2nd Pumpkin Creep



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

My second attempt at my Pumpkin Creep It’s a little bigger than the first one, changed the head turning drive to geared DC motor, the arms are actuated buy 2 air cylinders instead of a rotary actuator, and different controller setup.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Now you'll have Mr. and Mrs Creep. Looks great.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

cool! can you get a video of them working?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Creepy! Yay!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Sold my original Creep and the next year I had my haunt, way too many people gave me grief for selling it, so I made V2pumkin Creep, video coming.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see it complete!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

What size cylinder did you use for the lift?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

So how much did the materials cost you to build it? not including labor. What what I see in the cylinders and gear motor, had to cost a bit.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Good to see him rising up again DM! What motor did you use for turning the head?


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I used a 2x15 air cylinder I got it for free but I have seen them for sale on EBay go for about 12$, the head gear motor is a 12v 6 rpm, bought that on ebay for 2$, total cost in metal stock cost me about 12$ I get my steel from Allied Tube and Steel in Chicago Ill. by the pound I pay scrap prices and I get a discount because I use to work there. They make all types of steel tube products. I have been working on a part list and measurements for the Pumpkin Creep I will post when done.


----------



## Hauntnwi (Oct 18, 2012)

*Pumkin Creep*

Hello Woody,

Any updates on the V2 Pumpkin Creep? I look forward to it.

Hauntnwi


----------

